# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đố vui có thưởng – Tận hưởng Philippine

## hangnt

_Đất nước Philippines có phần lớn địa hình là núi non nguồn gốc núi lửa. Lớp nham thạch núi lửa đã ban tặng đất đai trồng trọt màu mỡ và phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp. Sự đa dạng văn hóa, phong cảnh hữu tình cùng những thành phố thịnh vượng, nhộn nhịp chắc hẳn để lại những ấn tượng khó phai trong lòng du khách một khi đặt chân đến đất nước xinh đẹp này._

Philippines được biết đến với Manila - thủ đô của sự thân thiện, lòng hiếu khách, các món ăn ngon và phương tiện giao thông giá rẻ. Đặc biệt, các địa điểm du lịch nằm ngay trung tâm với sự đan xen giữa cổ kính và hiện đại. Những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp mang đậm tính tôn giáo và lịch sử: thánh đường Manila, nhà thờ St Augustine cổ kính 400 năm tuổi với phong cách kiến trúc Gothi, khu pháo đài Santiago thời thuộc địa, ... Buổi tối ở vịnh Manila, du khách còn có thể hòa mình với cuộc sống nơi đây, thưởng thức các món ăn biển trên bờ vịnh lộng gió, cháy cùng những vũ điệu sôi động tại những quán bar nhạc sống hay quán cà phê đầy ấn tượng...


Khu đồi Sô-cô-la- một trong những điểm nổi bật nhất của du lịch 
Philippine- Ảnh: Internet
Thác Pagsanjan ở tỉnh Laguna mang lại hành trình trên những chiếc thuyền độc mộc cùng các tay chèo người địa phương lướt đi giữa các dòng suối uốn lượn quanh co, thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng núi, khám phá thiên nhiên hùng vĩ để cảm nhận sự thích thú lẫn sợ hãi khi thuyền vượt qua những ghềnh đá nước chảy xiết và thưởng thức bữa trưa dưới chân thác. Ngồi trên những xe trâu kéo, thả mình vào phong cảnh làng quê thanh bình cùng đồng lúa mênh mang, vườn dừa bát ngát,… ở trang trại Escudero. Có thể du ngoạn trên những dòng sông êm đềm cùng dàn hợp xướng guitar du dương, những ca khúc ngọt ngào trong những bộ trang phục truyền thống...

Nằm tại tỉnh Bohol, khu đồi Sô-cô-la cũng là một trong những thắng cảnh hấp dẫn và độc đáo bậc nhất Philippines. Với hàng ngàn ngọn đồi hình nón đều nhau cao từ 30 - 50m, bao phủ bởi cỏ xanh mướt như cả nghìn tấm thảm xanh mượt mà đua nhau khoe sắc trong mùa xuân. Vào mùa khô, khi cỏ héo đi, lớp lớp các ngọn đồi dần chuyển sang màu vàng nhạt cho tới cuối mùa khô, cỏ tàn vào đất, bao trùm tất cả một màu sô-cô-la đặc trưng của cái tên "Đồi Sô-cô-la"...

Nhân kỷ niệm 5 năm số phát hành đầu tiên, Tạp chí Du Lịch & Giải Trí phối hợp với Cebu Pacific Air tổ chức chương trình "Đố vui có thưởng - Tận hưởng Philipine" từ tháng 07 đến tháng 12/2011. Trong số đầu tiên của chương trình đã có hơn 986 phiếu gửi về tòa soạn, trong đó có 172 phiếu hợp lệ với hai người đoạt giải.


Hai độc giả đoạt giải trong số đầu tiên của chương trình
Những độc giả chưa may mắn trong lần này hay chưa tham gia hãy nhanh tay đăng ký, cắt phiếu trên tạp chí Du lịch & giải trí gởi về tòa soạn để sở hữu những chuyến du lịch khám phá Philippine vô cùng hấp dẫn.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về chương trình và giải thưởng, vui lòng liên hệ:

Tạp chí Du lịch & Giải trí:

198/9A Hồ Văn Huê; P.9, Q.Phú Nhuận, Tp.HCM

Tel: 08. 39 970 411 - 39 970 893Email: toasoan@dulichgiaitri.com.vn

Website: www.dulichgiaitri.com


_Nguồn:  Sức Sống Mới_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

giải thưởng hấp dẫn thật
Kết nhất là khu đồi socola ^^, nhìn ấn tượng

----------

